# Bad things happening here



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I think most folks here know that I raised Scotties for 20 years. I had a Standard Poodle for 18 years...that breed chosen because she would get along with the rotten terriers. I really miss her since she departed, and have a deposit down for a Standard Poodle puppy due in April, but I still have 3 Scotties of my own breeding, 4 and 5 generations. Meena, the old lady, is 12. She is likes everybody, not particularly attached to either my husband or myself. She sleeps alot now, but she's very healthy and active for her age. I also have 2 of her daughters, Charlie aged 7 and Connie, aged 8. Charlie is my husband's dog (Or he is hers). She likes me if he's not here, but if he is here, everybody else can go to hell.

Connie is my keeper. She watches over me. She accompanies me to my studio daily (I am a hand-weaver/artist) and reminds me every day that it's time to go to work! I've never had such a good dog in the car. I can buckle her into her safety harness and she will sit on the seat and never get twisted. She has decided that it's her JOB to accompany me every where I go. She does not like to be handled, but watches me all the time. She takes it seriously. SHE IS ONLY 8!

Looks like Connie likely has liver cancer. Routine bloodwork showed super elevated liver enzymes. My vet suspected a gall bladder problem or maybe Cushings disease (a problem in Scotties). So we did an ultrasound last week. There's a big mass in one lobe of her liver. Tomorrow we are doing another blood test to check her clotting factor. If her blood looks like it's clotting ok, the vet will do a biopsy. Then we will know what we are dealing with. To tell the truth, I don't expect a benign tumor. I saw the ultra sound, it's a big mass and the subsequent x-rays showed that the spleen is enlarged, too. 

I told my husband that if I was given a choice between having my Connie for a few more years, and having a new pup, I'd choose Connie! But...I'm so glad I already put a deposit on that pup before I learned about Connie's liver. That pup will save me.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah, I am so sorry we will pay for the best


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh sidewinder, I am so sorry to hear this :'( She's too young--it's so unfair. May your remaining time with Connie be blessed, and may this new puppy bring you lots of sunshine. Maizie came into my life right before my mother left and she definitely saved me. Hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, I am so sorry! I know how devastated you must be! If it does in fact turn out to be cancer, I wish for as many good, pain free days as possible. Give Connie a hug from me!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I will hope for good news for you and Connie.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a sad thing to read! I am so sorry for you learning of Connies illness! I hope for good news with the testing and outcome of the biopsy! Our little ones sure bring us joy and love into our lives. I think it is a blessing that you have a new baby coming but I hope you have your Scottie girls for many, many more years! Please do keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

sidewinder, I am so damn sorry. I am going to pray hard that you are wrong and it is benign. That's too young and too harsh - please let it be benign! BIG hug from Houston!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Mfmst, you probably understand as well as anybody, since you had Scotties before. They are the only breed I know that is as smart as a poodle. They just have a different work ethic. I hope you are right, I just don't expect it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear this.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Sidewinder! I so hope your suspicion is wrong! I hate sadness.........I am sure you are fearing the worse, but hoping for the best for your little Connie. You know we are here to support your broken heart if you need us..............((HUGS))Laurel & Molly


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry about Connie's illness and I hope it turns out for the best.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Glory, Zooey, Mischief, Hope, Angel, I did not mean to leave you out! When I looked, I only saw Mfmst's post. Thanks so much for your sympathy! It's appreciated. I was of 2 minds whether to post this on the forum or not. It's hard. I wasn't sure I wanted to talk about it. 

I know my time with the Conifur-dog is limited, and I will miss her! I just don't want her to be in any pain if possible. With Scotties, it's hard to tell. They aren't like poodles who are very sensitive. Scotties are stoic and don't show you they hurt unless it's serious. 

I have never believed in treating dogs for cancer. Dogs live in the Now. It's one of the many things humans can learn from living with a dog. They don't look ahead and wish they had a longer life. It's just us, who wish we had a longer time with our doggie friend. 

Anyway... Thanks, guys. I'll keep you all posted on the vet's findings.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Deschi, MollyM, PatK,

Thanks so much. This means alot to me.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

My heart goes out to you and I hope Connie can see in the new puppy for you.

Do read:

http://www.poodleforum.com/37-pet-memorials/194450-do-we-really-lose-them.html#post2245834

Eric


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, they are stoic. Scotties are Bravehearts, every one of them! I am still praying that you are wrong, but concur with your worst case plan. We accept all members' dogs here, not a worry on that score.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear of Connies illness, but hoping for the best. We are thinking of you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this news.
Please ignore if this is too difficult a question, but if they are going in for a biopsy, isn't it possible that they could remove the effected part of the liver? I once met woman in the vet's waiting room who said that her dog had had half his liver removed years earlier due to cancer, but they had gotten it all and he was fine. I asked my Vet if that was true, and he said yes, they had gotten it early.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your scottie's illness. We had to let our twelve year old Airedale go last month. I know exactly what you mean when you say terriers are stoic. We knew it was time when she started whimpering in her sleep. She, too had a large mass. When you do get a pup, I hope you get the spunkiest one in the litter, because even then it will be mild in temperament compared to you scotties.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh, I feel so sad and my heart is aching for you. I'm so sorry about Connie, and I will be praying for you both. {{{hugs}}} and special love and kisses to Connie.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! This is sad! I am sorry you are having to face the torment of possible cancer. What a devastating disease. 

I agree with TP, is there anyway they could just remove the damaged portion of the liver. Although, you did mention an enlarged spleen, that does complicate matters a bit. 

I pray you find the strength and courage to face the battle ahead. 

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this sad news, sidewinder.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Very sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, the vet did say that the enlarged spleen could be in response to the enflamed liver, not a bad thing in itself. I need to hold onto that possibility. Tomorrow the bloodwork will tell if it is OK to do the biopsy. If not, then we just have to wait it out and I willl just have to follow my gut. Right now, she is still happy and feeling good, so I'm hoping for good results from the blood work. I'm hoping to be able to do the biopsy and know what I'm dealing with.


Thanks to everyone for the sympathy and support..my Connie is a big part of my life.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I do hope Connie can overcome this and live out her short life in peace with you. Those of us who have had dogs in our lives for many years, have all been through these times of torment. Some end well; others end with the loss of our most valued friends. It is never easy. The black space they leave in your soul can never be healed. But each new dog finds a part of our soul to sustain and grow as their place. We become bigger to make room for each of them. Like many others, I have held my best friend in my arms and seen their eyes mist over as their soul leaves them. I never forget. I ache for them now. But I have Grace. I feel she knows a lot more than even I think she does. I do know she is guided in her life just as I am in mine. I like to think, that all those doggies, who came before her, are helping her to help me. Occasionally I see a sudden, transient and new behavior in her that reminds me of those who came before her. She will then, often look at me and "say" why did I do that? Then she will get on with eradicating the rats of the world. (This is her adopted vocation in life) I have seen her leave an unwanted part of her meal in the open where she thinks she can make ambush. Then she will wait, sometimes all night, then jump run and snap! One more rat has met his end. Her score is 34 that I know of. She has a good friend who is a JRT. They work together and do well. I think the JRT taught her to catch rats. He's better at it.
Like always I'm off topic.
Eric.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never believed in treating dogs for cancer.

I agree with you, as I would be so worried they were still in pain. I kept one to long out of being selfish, I would not do it again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I wish the best for you and Connie


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry to learn of Connie's mass. Like everyone else has said, it hurts our hearts to hear news like that. Praying for good news and knowing you are going to make the right decisions for your girl whatever life brings. Hugs to you both -


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So very sorry. Having just lost my bichon to the same thing, I definitely empathize with how you're feeling! Broke my heart into a million little pieces when we let her go. We hung tight with her until she made it clear she was done, and starting to suffer. Eventually her liver mass took up the entire abdomen. 

I have 3 other dogs, but none had the bond that I had with Darby, and her mother Lexi who passed some 5 years ago already <3


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry Sidewinder, to read of this harsh discovery. It's so very hard to take, isn't it. Connie sounds like such a special gal. I hope something can be done and that it turns out to be not the worst case scenario, that she can live longer but be comfortable. It is just such a scary diagnosis, isn't it. I think a new puppy will help cheer you all up. I'll keep Connie and you in my thoughts. (((hugs)))

Shamrockmommy...I'm sorry about little Darby. Very sad.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im really sorry to hear that! I lost my last poodle to cancer at 9, and we didn't see any symptoms until it was too late (bloodwork was normal when he died of cancer in 4 different places). 
I will be thinking good thoughts for you guys!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just popping in to say 'Hey,' and let you know I'm thinking of you guys.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry. Gentle hugs.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

When I wrote the original post in this thread, I was really torn up, assuming that my Connie-girl was on her last legs. As it turns out, things are not as bad as I thought!  She had the biopsy, and the pathologist says in his opinion, it is benign! It is a slow growing cancer but not a growth that will metasticize. She will have ultrasounds every 6 to 8 months to keep an eye on how fast it is growing, and if it really gets out of hand, we may do surgery. We may also do some liver support drugs. 

It is on the same side of the liver as the main blood vein coming into the liver (the right side), so surgery would be tricky. Because of that, we won't jump into surgery to remove the growth. It's likely she could live with this for several more years. Yay! 

Hopefully, the new spoo pup won't put too much stress on her. Fortunately, Connie's younger sister Charlie is pretty playful, and I have hopes that she will play with the new pup and keep the baby from bugging the 2 older girls too much. 

Thanks to everyone for all the support! My Scotties are our family members, and will each be very much missed when they are gone, and I felt that everyone here recognizes that!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay! Nice news for you. Obviously, I wish she were 100%, but this is much better than what we all feared. 
My DD and I were just talking about my heart dog, Chatter, long gone from cancer. What I wouldn't do fir a few more years, heck, a day even, to tell her how much she still means to me. 
I'm so glad you get more time with your girl. Hug her for Chatter and me. Tell her how wonderful these guys really are. 
Grumpy old me is sitting here with a happy tear for you. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is great news! 
You know I just remembered that the first time that Teaka saw the cardiologist, they noticed an enlargement of her liver. They did an ultrasound and found that she had multiple nodules on the liver, but the radiologist said that they thought it was a benign condition that effects many older dogs - I wonder if this is the same thing? We did not do a biopsy but that was over a year ago, and she and her bloodwork are just fine!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sidewinder said:


> When I wrote the original post in this thread, I was really torn up, assuming that my Connie-girl was on her last legs. As it turns out, things are not as bad as I thought!  She had the biopsy, and the pathologist says in his opinion, it is benign! It is a slow growing cancer but not a growth that will metasticize. She will have ultrasounds every 6 to 8 months to keep an eye on how fast it is growing, and if it really gets out of hand, we may do surgery. We may also do some liver support drugs.
> 
> It is on the same side of the liver as the main blood vein coming into the liver (the right side), so surgery would be tricky. Because of that, we won't jump into surgery to remove the growth. It's likely she could live with this for several more years. Yay!
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm so happy to hear this news! One day at a time, and make every moment count. Gentle ((hugs)) for your sweet girl.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a relief to read your post! I hope she has many good years ahead.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful news. You've had a great week with a much better prognosis for Connie and your little silver boy having been born.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

I was reading your posts with attention, and hope it will all be fine for many more years. I hate to give health related advises, since I know little about vet-medicine, and every case is special. But dog of my neighbor was saved from liver cancer by whey, that they gave him to drink every day. It was goat whey, and the dog (it is an American Stafford) drank about half cup every morning. Fantastic results! So, I give my Woodstock whey, although he is 10 months old and very healthy, but it improves his immune system and protects his liver from all the toxins we cannot avoid. 

Maybe you can tray too.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

I mean try of course.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts everybody! Connie feels the good energy, I'm sure. 

Marta, the dogs do get whey from time to time when my husband makes yogurt. I don't think it would be easy around here to find a source for enough whey to give them a half cup every day, but I'm sure you are right and it would boost the immune system greatly.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If there is a Middle Eastern grocery near you, you may be able to find whey. The Persians call it "kashk" and it's sold in a powdered form or as the liquid in glass jars.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh that's great news!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such hopeful news, Sidewinder. I'm sorry to have been so behind on posts, and understand how precious your Connie is to you. The Terriers, they are so special... Growing up, my best friend had a Scottish Terrier and we adored her.


----------

